# Sintaxe



## Ricardo Tavares

Neste fim de semana, tivemos em minha família uma pequena (e saudável) discussão sobre a língua portuguesa (reformas, regionalismos e até que ponto se deve procurar ser correto ao falar em um ambiente informal). Uma convidada que faz Letras na UFRJ defendia seu ponto de vista e acabou pronunciando a palavra "sintaxe". Mas, assim que ela a pronunciou, não entendi porque eu escutei "sintace". O que?, lhe perguntei. E ela insistiu em alto e bom som: sintace. Na hora, a minha reação foi dizer-lhe que estranhava a pronúncia e que a "correta" era "sintakse" (com eu havia aprendido). Meu filho, que tem a mesma idade dela, disse-me que ela estava certa, isto é, que a pronúncia desta palavra é mesmo "sintace", apesar de ser escrita com "x". Confesso que fiquei na dúvida.

Trago então a este espaço para saber como vocês pronunciam esta palavra:
a. Sintace; ou
b. Sintakse.

Muito obrigado.


----------



## uchi.m

Ouvi dizer que o correto parece ser mesmo /s/ e não /ks/, mas é naquela do ditado... façam o que eu digo, mas não façam o que eu faço


----------



## Carfer

Pois parece que é mesmo 'sintasse".


----------



## Vanda

As duas formas estão corretas/ (cs ou ss)/ eu até prefiro a segunda, que  uso na minha prática de sala de aula diariamente.


----------



## Outsider

Eu pronuncio "sintace".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Obrigado a todos. Pelo visto "perdi" he he.


----------



## Espinharas

Olá. Ricardo, acho que você não deveria ainda entregar os pontos.
Honestamente, tenho dúvidas. É verdade que a etimologia não pode ser critério único para se definir a pronúncia de uma palavra. Mas, existem muitas outras palavras na língua portuguesa que possuem o radical grego _taxis_. Creio que o critério da coerência seria necessário. Assim, teríamos que pronunciar também /tássi/, /atassia/, /paratassia/, etc.?
O italiano transformou o "x" em "ss", mas o português o manteve. Por uma questão de coerência com a etimologia, prefiro pronunciar como /ks/. 
Gostaria de saber por que "parece que o correto seria /sintasse/". Obrigado a todos.


----------



## moura

Eu pronuncio "_sintáze_". E parece que não sou só eu.

Eis aqui outro contributo do Ciberdúvidas sobre o assunto.


----------



## Vanda

Ooops, não é o caso de que "pareça" o correto,  o que acontece é que ambas estão corretas. Só correr ao "titio" Aurélio,_ tá _lá: sintaxe (cs ou ss).
O Aulete também.


----------



## Outsider

Espinharas said:


> Honestamente, tenho dúvidas. É verdade que a etimologia não pode ser critério único para se definir a pronúncia de uma palavra. Mas, existem muitas outras palavras na língua portuguesa que possuem o radical grego _taxis_. Creio que o critério da coerência seria necessário. Assim, teríamos que pronunciar também /tássi/, /atassia/, /paratassia/, etc.?


Não é uma questão totalmente coerente. Outras palavras gregas com "x" intervocálico pronunciado "ss" não me ocorrem, mas há o caso de "próximo" e "auxílio", do latim. São excepções.
Não quero dizer com isto que a pronúncia "sintacse" seja incorrecta.


----------



## Espinharas

Outsider said:


> Não é uma questão totalmente coerente. Outras palavras gregas com "x" intervocálico pronunciado "ss" não me ocorrem, mas há o caso de "próximo" e "auxílio", do latim. São excepções.
> Não quero dizer com isto que a pronúncia "sintacse" seja incorrecta.


 
Oi, Outsider. Estou com você, mas a minha questão é sobre a coerência da pronúncia entre as palavras que têm o mesmo radical _taxis_. Que o "x" possa ter várias fonias isto é tranqüilo. 
Aceito - é óbvio - que ambas estão corretas, mas acho que a pessoa que pronuncia /sintasse/, deve pronunciar também /atassia/, /tássi/.
Valeu. Obrigado.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Espinharas said:


> Oi, Outsider. Estou com você, mas a minha questão é sobre a coerência da pronúncia entre as palavras que têm o mesmo radical _taxis_. Que o "x" possa ter várias fonias isto é tranqüilo.
> Aceito - é óbvio - que ambas estão corretas, mas acho que a pessoa que pronuncia /sintasse/, deve pronunciar também /atassia/, /tássi/.
> Valeu. Obrigado.



É... pelo visto o Espinharas levantou um bom ponto...


----------



## Denis555

Me lembro que tinha lido na gramática Cegalla tempos atrás que o correto era pronunciar /sintasse/ mas como a Vanda mostrou o titio Aurélio diz que pode ser pronunciado (ss ou cs). Pronuncio /sintasse/.

Já uma palavra que sempre pronunciei com o som de "s" era "máximo", no entanto vi no YouTube que Chico Anysio no seu monólogo no Programa do Jô pronunciou /mácsimo/ e realmente o titio Aurélio também dá as duas possibilidades (ss ou cs).

Para conferir procurem no YouTube com essas palavras:" Mundo Moderno - Chico Anysio (Jo Soares) " É o primeiro vídeo do resultado. Nesse vídeo ao lado tem o monólogo escrito. (<- Jeitinho brasileiro para não infringir as regras do fórum)


----------



## uchi.m

Deus do céu  o Ciberdúvidas me tachou de "fóssil"... e de ter gosto "horroroso"!

Eu digo [taksonomia], devo mudar a pronúncia para [tasonomia]? Talvez assim eu rejuveneça algumas eras


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Eu acho que sempre ouvi /_sintakse_/ e sempre falo assim (quer dizer, não é uma palavra que eu use muito freqüentemente ^^). 

E o título da discussão é enganador, não é sobre sintaxe é sobre fonética  

Até.:


----------



## Outsider

uchi.m said:


> Deus do céu  o Ciberdúvidas me tachou de "fóssil"... e de ter gosto "horroroso"!


Realmente, a resposta do Ciberdúvidas foi um bocado ignorante; [ks] era a pronúncia original em grego. Se em tantas outras palavras pronunciamos o "x" como [ks], porque não em "sintaxe"? 

O que é difícil de compreender é porque é que se resolveu abrir meia dúzia de excepções aleatórias, onde o "x" se pronuncia "ss". 



uchi.m said:


> Eu digo [taksonomia], devo mudar a pronúncia para [tasonomia]? Talvez assim eu rejuveneça algumas eras




A diferença é que ninguém diz "taçonomia", Uchi.


----------



## MOC

uchi.m said:


> Deus do céu  o Ciberdúvidas me tachou de "fóssil"... e de ter gosto "horroroso"!


 
A mim também. O Ciberdúvidas não tem maneiras mesmo.


----------



## Benvindo

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Obrigado a todos. Pelo visto "perdi" he he.



Então perdemos, bro. Eu também falo "sintákse" desde mil novecentos "e bolinha", pois foi assim que aprendi no primário .


----------



## Anagallis

Em Lisboa (Portugal), eu toda a vida disse e ouvi dizer aos meus professores e concidadãos "sintaxe" pronunciada com «cs». Cumprimentos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Bem, pelo visto não há consenso. Acho que cada um fala como quer e ponto final.


----------



## leolino

Fui verificar no Houaiss, para quem vale tudo. Gozado: ele só aceita /ss/.

Fui dar uma olhada no Houaiss, para quem, normalmente, vale tudo. Gozado: lá só consta a pronúncia com /ss/.


----------



## andlima

Eu sempre falei "sintaxe" com _"cs"_ e "máximo" com _"ss"_. Ainda bem que estou respaldado pelo Aurélio! :c)

Leolino, no Houiass eletrônico não encontrei nenhuma referência à pronúncia de "sintaxe". Você viu na versão impressa?


----------



## Anagallis

Concordo. Estas coisas muitas vezes vêm da região onde se nasceu. Venham lá agora dizer como é mais correcto! Até porque, se são palavras com origem em línguas mortas, como é que se vai determinar a pronúncia original? Que me perdoem os mestres de Português...


----------



## Vanda

Por aqui, não tem muito a ver com a região. Eu aprendi a vida inteira sintaxe /ks/, agora, como professora, eu escolhi arbitrariamente dizer /sintasse/. Vá se entender as escolhas individuais!


----------



## leolino

Andlima, vi na versão impressa:

*sintaxe* /ss/ _s.f._(1699 cf. VMamG) *1* GRAM parte da gramática (...)

O verbete não diz mais nada sobre pronúncia, mas agora notei que ele recomenda ao leitor que verifique também o verbete _-taxe_:

*-taxe* /cs/ _el.comp._ pospositivo, do gr. _táksis,e__ōs_ 'ordenação, classificação, disposição sistemática (do v. _táss__ō_ 'pôr em ordem'), em especial 'disposição dsa unidades lingüísticas', segundo o modelo do gr. _súntaksis_, donde, desde o sXVII, _sintaxe_ (...)
 
Ou seja, só complicou.


----------



## Anagallis

Este assunto ultrapassa-me. Não sei responder. Não me vou pronunciar mais sobre esta questão do KS e do SS de sintaxe, vou continuar a dizer KS, mas vou avisar os meus filhos que há matérias em que é difícil exitirem certezas absolutas, que existem correntes de pensamento e teorias simultâneas e diferentes sobre o mesmo assunto, que será prudente estudar muito bem uma matéria antes de fazer uma afirmação categórica. É uma lição de dúvida sistemática e de tolerância!


----------



## Vanda

Anagallis, tiro o chapéu para sua postura equilibrada. É isso aí. Uma coisa que a gente aprende quando se aprofunda em línguas: ela é dinâmica, sempre mutável e adaptável e que nada é sagrado! E é para ser assim mesmo, visto ser viva; imutável, só depois de morta, como o sânscrito que não dá mais para mudar. Exatamente são essas variações que enriquecem as línguas. _Sintakse_ ou _sintasse,_ o importante é saber o que é isso e tirar o melhor proveito dela como fazem nossos literatos.


----------



## Anagallis

Obrigada, Vanda, e continue a sua excelente viagem na língua portuguesa. Digo viagem porque, se a língua é dinâmica, leva-nos com ela.


----------

